# Dr. Carp



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Last week, Jim Gray spoke to the Central Texas Fly Fishers (ctff.org) on fishing for carp. Below is my response to him.

Thank you Jim Gray for your outstanding presentation, "Carp on the Fly". I took many mental notes last Tuesday as you spoke to our club from your years of experience. It paid off.

I took your advice and ideas and headed out to the Pedernales State Park today. Found a pool of water with some carp and hooked up right away. Bent the hook straight. Same story ten minutes later. It was awesome, these fish were feeding on the top - bottom - and cruising the banks. The third hookup broke the hook in half after wrapping the line around some cypress roots. 

On the fourth hookup, I added a little extra pressure to keep the fish away from the cypress roots. She stripped line like crazy and zigzagged up the river heading for a rock pile. Somehow I was able to keep the rod tip high and swung her around. Then she shot straight down the river past me like a freight train. This time, at the end of her run, she turned sideways and rolled. I figured she was wearing out . . . . if I could just keep the hook from coming out she might come to the net. 

A couple of minutes later she came to the surface for the last time and slipped into the waiting net. This fish is my first carp on the fly and hopefully not the last one. I was so excited it was hard to keep the camera still for photos. 

After a quick photo session she was released unharmed.

Thanks Jim, you were a big help with this. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

congrats on the carp.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Mike,
What fly were you using?
Did the guide mention anything about grass carp?
There is a pond, in Kyle that has huge grass carp, but I have not been able to get them to hit any type of fly. - Jeremy


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The rod was a 5wt, 8ft Pflueger Purist. The fly was a desperate choice from the few I had with me. Rusty bead chain eyes adorned the weather beaten, fish abused, olive hackle and flash. It was good enough for "one more fish".

Let's go fishing.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*nice job*

on the carp! Still have not notched my belt with that species.


----------



## txed (Jul 10, 2012)

*You Want Carp?*

Love Carp! Went to Beaver Island Michigan and chartered a great guide for some flats fishing on the northern reaches of Lake Michigan. Check out this Hoggie. I love her! (hope attachment comes thru).

8 weight temple fork, Hatch reel (awesome), weighted fly size 2 or 4 hook, feathery roachy thing.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Other than the fly type Mike, what tips? Retrieve etc.?
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice carp!


----------

